# OGC - Oceana Gold



## yogi-in-oz (19 June 2007)

Hi folks,

OGC ..... new listing today, resulting from the restructure of OGD.

Should be a lot of POSITIVE interest in this one, over the first 
couple of days ..... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## motion (19 June 2007)

Yep I have my  eye in this missed out on the share placing... so looking to get in early.... I think this will be a good year for them very interested in what they are going to ann over the next 12 months.


----------



## bigdog (19 June 2007)

*Re: OGD - Oceana Gold*

ASX ann today
19/06/2007   December 2006 Annual Report 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00730838

OCEANAGOLD
CONCISE ANNUAL
REPORT 2006
Highlights

Completed merger with Climax Mining on 6 November 2006.
• Achieved a 725% increase in operating profit after tax (excluding unrealised hedge losses and impairment of goodwill on acquisition) to $11.0 million.

• Increased cash flow from operations by $37.5 million or 321% representing 11 cents per share.

• Diversified shareholding through sell down of GRD shareholding.

• Raised A$140 million of committed financing to fund project developments in the Philippines and New Zealand.

• Achieved the 2006 gold sales target of 180,000 ounces, an increase of 6% over 2005.

• Completed hedge book restructure in May and delivered an 8% increase on the average gold price received.

• Achieved a 5% cash cost per ounce improvement to $361 per ounce.

• Started commissioning the process plant at the Globe Progress Gold project at Reefton in December 2006.

Summary of Financial Results
(A$’000) ------Yr 2006 Year 2005
Sales revenue 134,916 112,164
Gross profit..... 31,760 10,415
Earnings before interest and tax 25,435 1,668
Profit after tax 11,003 (1,760)
Earnings per share (A ¢ per share) 2.53 0.44
Dividend per share (A ¢ per share) 0.0 0.0

The above figures exclude unrealised hedge gains or losses and impairment reversals or writedowns.


----------



## explod (4 July 2007)

Can someone explain why this company, apparently run well in the past with good resource holdings is languishing so much of late.  Sure there have been structural changes, is there some doubt perhaps about anyone's ability to turn things around in Fiji, perhaps ?


----------



## bigdog (20 September 2007)

The OGC SP has been disappointing over recent months with low on 21-Aug-2007  of	$2.8000  and high $4.15 on June 26 2007.  SP has been improving over past week!		

 OGC   	$3.45  	   	  +$0.04   	  +1.17   	 19,147 shares  	 $66,083  	@ 20-Sep 10:14:37

ANN today advised that: 
OceanaGold Corporation will open trading on the Toronto Stock Exchange at 9.30am on Thursday 20 September 2007 (Toronto time).


----------



## champ2003 (28 September 2007)

bigdog said:


> The OGC SP has been disappointing over recent months with low on 21-Aug-2007  of	$2.8000  and high $4.15 on June 26 2007.  SP has been improving over past week!
> 
> OGC   	$3.45  	   	  +$0.04   	  +1.17   	 19,147 shares  	 $66,083  	@ 20-Sep 10:14:37
> 
> ...




It might be worthwhile to have a look at this company guys as this one has huge potential for growth in t he short term. Their cash costs were an issue along with hedging however they have rejigged their hedge book with higher average spot prices and their cash costs are dropping which is a positive sign. The other thing is that they will go from 190000oz to 500000oz within the next 1.5 yrs. Add to that the fact that the gold bull run is beginning and the gold price is rising is sure to add to this companies short and long term bottom line pofit.

Lookin good IMO,

Cheers!


----------



## bigdog (7 November 2007)

Despite the gold price now at 27 year highs, the OGC SP continues to disappoint!

Most likely related to the issues reported in Oxfam report covered in article below 

http://www.oxfam.org.au/campaigns/mining/ombudsman/2003/cases/didipio/

*Background*
The Didipio case highlights the need for communities that will be affected by mine operations to give their free, prior and informed consent to mining operations – at all stages of mining exploration, operation and rehabilitation.

The case also demonstrates the importance of providing communities with accessible, timely and correct information about the potential social and environmental impacts of mine activities from a social and environmental point of view, and allowing communities to decide if mine operations should go ahead in their community.

It further illustrates how mining can have significant social impacts even before operations begin.

*Grievances*
The Mining Ombudsman became involved in the Didipio case in 2002 in response to community requests.

Many in the Didipio community state that the proposed mine - which is due to begin production by the beginning of 2009 - is not acceptable to them. They believe it will cause environmental damage, endanger health, displace them from their lands and may destroy sustainable agricultural economic opportunities.

According to both community members and their political representatives, OceanaGold has not gained their free, prior and informed consent. Consent has not been gained on a number of levels, including:

    * Community members allege that the company has not presented information about the proposed impacts of the mine in an accessible way or language, including failing to explain technical aspects of the proposed mine in an accessible form.
    * Community members allege that they have not been given information about proposed relocations.
    * Community members allege that they have not been given adequate and accessible information about the potential environmental impacts of the proposed mine.

Community members report that, although the mine is not yet operational, they are already feeling its impacts. Support for the proposed mine is spilt within the Didipio community, with those who want the mine to go ahead and those who oppose it. This has created tensions within and between communities.

Community members also allege that the company and/or its representatives have:

    * Intimidated, harassed or forced community members to give the company access to their land or to sell their land at prices determined by the company
    * Sought to gain approval for the proposed mine in inappropriate ways, including by misrepresentation and offering material incentives to political officials
    * Sought to circumvent established regulatory consent requirements that prioritise the need for local council (Barangay) consent. The Barangay Council of Didipio has consistently opposed the mine project since 2002
    * Publicly misrepresented the level of support that the project and the company have been able to attain

*Action taken*
The Mining Ombudsman undertook field investigations in September 2002, February/March 2005 and March 2007.

The Mining Ombudsman has attempted to raise community concerns with the company OceanaGold through several letters and discussions, however, the company has not yet substantively responded to any of the community's grievances or the results of the case investigations. The Mining Ombudsman will continue to try to engage the company on the concerns of the community and raise the profile of this case.

In September 2007, Oxfam Australia released the Mining Ombudsman Case Report: Didipio. This report outlines the results of our investigations and the grievances of the Didipio community who are concerned abut the way OceanaGold has pursued the proposed mine.

*2007 Full Case Report*
The Mining Ombudsman Case Report shows how OceanaGold has failed to obtain the free, prior and informed consent of the Didipio community

*2003 Case Summary*
Download the Dipido Case summary as a pdf

*2003 Full Case Notes*
Local communities in the Philippines allege that Climax Mining officials falsified documents and bribed community leaders in order to manufacture community consent for exploration and mine activities. (pdf 203kb)

*2002 Full Case Notes*
A preliminary investigation into the grievances raised by local communities in the Philippines against Sydney based mining company, Climax Mining

====================================================

http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/071106/gold_miners_sector_snap.html?.v=1
Sector Snap: Gold Miners
Tuesday November 6, 1:41 pm ET
Gold Mining Stocks Gain on Higher Gold Price Amid the Dollar's Continued Weakness

NEW YORK (AP) -- Shares of gold miners climbed Tuesday, as the price of gold struck a 27-year high against the backdrop of the dollar's continued weakness.

An ounce of December gold added $14.20 to $825 on the New York Mercantile Exchange in midday trading, rising to its highest level since January 1980.

The price of gold has added about 26 percent since the beginning of the year, and gains accelerated within the last couple months as the Federal Reserve cut interest rates twice.


----------



## bigdog (27 November 2007)

SHARE CAFE COMMENTARY

OGD - Macquarie rates the stock as Outperform

BROKER NEWS - 26/11/2007

Lower grades at Macraes and a general blow out in costs have led a frustrated broker to reduce FY08 earnings by 115% (to -5c) but increase FY09 by 6% (to 14c). Oceana has failed to perform despite the rise in the gold price but the broker has not given up yet.

The broker has, however, taken the target down to $4.00 which is a big discount to the $5.59 NPV. Gold stocks aren't meant to trade at a discount, but Oceana is still problematic at this stage.

Target price is $4.00. Current Price is $0.79. Difference: $3.21 - (brackets indicate current price is over target). If OGD meets the Macquarie target it will return approximately 80% (excluding dividends, fees and charges - negative figures indicate an expected loss).


----------



## So_Cynical (27 November 2007)

OGC SP just continues to fall...even fell yesterday when everything was green....at some stage OGC just has to be great value.


----------



## bigdog (4 December 2007)

A ray of sunshine for OGC!

The SP plummet of recent times has been disappointing!

ASX ANN Yesterday

OGC  	4:14 PM  	Drilling results at Empress deposit, Reefton New Zealand

3 December 2007  
OceanaGold announces high grade extensional drilling results at the Empress deposit, Reefton, New Zealand  

OceanaGold Corporation (“OceanaGold” or “the Company”) is pleased to report high grade assay results from a drilling program at the Empress deposit within the Company’s Reefton operation in New Zealand.  

The program of reverse circulation (RC) percussion drilling is part of a broader test of extensional exploration that has been conducted at the Company’s Globe-Progress, General Gordon and Empress open cuts which comprise the Reefton Operation.


----------



## bigdog (4 December 2007)

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,22858101-5005200,00.html

WHAT THE BROKERS SAY: Kevin Andrusiak | December 03, 2007

Oceana Gold (OGC)
Austock Securities
Strong buy recommendation
Share price target of $3.87
Last traded at $2.74

DOWN, down, down went Oceana Gold's share price over the past month as copper and gold prices went up, up, up. 

Clearly this scenario doesn't make sense in a logical world, but then again Oceana has had to deal with development issues at its Didipio project in the Philippines and low grades at its Macraes mine in New Zealand. 

Are the negative issues fully priced in to Oceana shares? 

You bet, writes Austock analyst Hunter Hillcoat. "Oceana Gold is one of the cheapest gold companies in our universe," he said. "It is trading at a discount to our valuation of $3.87 a share and at some of the lowest gold multiples in terms of EV/reserve or resource ounce, EV/ounce of forward productions, forwards EV/EBITDA, etc. 

We expect earnings to improve from the $US16.7 million loss in calendar 2008 to a profit of $US54.6m and $US114.5m respectively."


----------



## joelc (4 February 2008)

Here's a link to a video on the issues of mining in the Philippines..

http://www.theage.com.au/multimedia/miningphilippines/main.html


----------



## Sean K (4 February 2008)

Not many gold miners have gone badly the past 6 months. Obviously had some issues but by the figures bandied about looks interesting. Personally not interested till it stops going down.....


----------



## So_Cynical (4 February 2008)

i reckon it found bottom the other week..at around 2.20
and OGC inherited the Didipio problems...so there hands are clean.


----------



## MRC & Co (13 March 2008)

This one has well and truly broken out now.  I got on it!  Looking for a nice little run now!

Doing well today on relatively high volume.


----------



## MRC & Co (14 March 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> This one has well and truly broken out now.  I got on it!  Looking for a nice little run now!
> 
> Doing well today on relatively high volume.




Damn, falling rocks killed its momentum, even though production consequences are thought to be immaterial to annual forecasts!

Hopefully after its little hiccup today, it picks up its trend Monday. 

Am I the only one here onboard?


----------



## AnDy62 (17 March 2008)

No you're not the only one MRC. I hopped on recently. I really like the upside potential for this share. From Comsec;

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
 2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS -4.6 46.1 72.3 -- 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 -- 

Also, Fat Prophets really like them as a gold play. Their recent report made me realise the potential of this share. So I did a little research and bought in once they broke resistance. If gold continues  north, this share should really benefit as it is in the process of really stepping up production in NZ. 

Currently up 5c today with gold up over $1000, good times


----------



## AnDy62 (17 March 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> Damn, falling rocks killed its momentum, even though production consequences are thought to be immaterial to annual forecasts!
> 
> *Hopefully after its little hiccup today, it picks up its trend Monday. *
> Am I the only one here onboard?




Geez damn those falling rocks. Looks like they have destroyed some confidence too. How did this share manage to go down today is beyond me... with all the other goldies surging on the POG.


----------



## troyvdh (17 March 2008)

I have held this outfit for years ...here in ChCh the local rag (The Press) has consistently been very upbeat about the company..glowing expectations..positive developments.....gold continues going up...SP goes down...it is confusing....is it because its listed mainly in Canada...they had a share conversion a while back....I cant be exact..but I held before..and im pretty sure there is a heap less value now......I am a holder but a very suspicious one.........me thinks that GRD used to own the mine on the West Coast (Reefton)...and thats another frustrating story...a failed takeover at $3 last year and now its trading under a dollar !!!!!!!


----------



## MRC & Co (18 March 2008)

I think there are 4 things holding this one back at the moment:

1)  Phillipines soverign risk.
2)  45% of gold production from New Zealand is hedged (I beleive).
3)  Global indicies taking a BATTERING, always going to make it hard for any equities, gold or otherwise.
4)  This little rock hiccup.  Traders are fickle.

I still hold.


----------



## mapna (14 May 2008)

what a drop today of OGC ???? can't find any real info about it.

I reckon it is because of the increased capital cost for the Phillipines mines, the drop of gold price and the changes of the Board of Directors.

However, it should not drop that much today.

Hope to get more info. from others.

IMO - DYOR


----------



## MRC & Co (14 May 2008)

Yeh, this little one has been pumped, far before just today!  My stop was triggered a long time ago now.  

Haven't looked at it specifically, but it definately relates to the Annual General Meeting and board of directors.............?


----------



## So_Cynical (17 May 2008)

OGC like so many gold producers is way.....................way over sold
there no reason at all for the current SP woes.

True believers will be buying.

POG above 900 USD again tonight


----------



## AnDy62 (17 May 2008)

^ There is a reason actually, with the Dilipido mine. It was recently barricaded by angry locals after OGC failed to pay a quarry fee (bribe) . Good news is the Phillipine govt is on their side as it has an interest in the mine too. There's an article in the Weekend Australian, Business section for more detail. Still, oversold IMO, short term hiccup.


----------



## So_Cynical (19 May 2008)

Dilipido  its a nothing...local political BS left over from the previous operators...theres no Geopolitical risk in Luzon.

Aussies way over estimate Geopolitical risk IMO.


----------



## VViCKiD (2 June 2008)

damn.... this one seems to be getting hammered ... I am thinking about buying in soon... Has any body heard anything about this one lately ? How bad is the geopolitical risk ?? Is that the main factor affecting sp (besides POG) ?


----------



## michael_selway (2 June 2008)

VViCKiD said:


> damn.... this one seems to be getting hammered ... I am thinking about buying in soon... Has any body heard anything about this one lately ? How bad is the geopolitical risk ?? Is that the main factor affecting sp (besides POG) ?




Yeah whats wrong with this one?

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS -4.6 18.4 29.5 60.1 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 *

thx

MS


----------



## Trader Paul (18 July 2008)

Hi folks,

OGC ..... figure this one has further to drop in July and August 2008,
particularly next week 24072008 and again around 05-06082008.

Further out, we will be alert for some significant and positive news,
around 09-11092008, as 3 positive time cycles come together for OGC ... 

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## VViCKiD (18 July 2008)

Hi Paul, wat kind of cycles are you talking about?
POG ? 
What else ? I am stil wondering why this poor guy is gettign hammered ..


----------



## hsm2008 (1 August 2008)

earnings report came out, ugly stuff, prices are high now and these guys can't make money makes you wonder. I was thinking about buying some, I did notice commsec had 3 brokers forecasting earnings in the future.


----------



## Sean K (4 December 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Further out, we will be alert for some significant and positive news,
> around 09-11092008, as 3 positive time cycles come together for OGC ...
> =====




eeeek! Pretty positive around then for this little corker. In that it didn't tank as much as it has the other 9 month 

Buy and holders must be screeming.


And now another company putting something into mothballs.




> *Oceana Gold mothballs Philippines mine*
> December 3, 2008 - 6:04PM
> 
> New Zealand's biggest gold miner is mothballing its huge gold-copper mining site at Didipio in the northern Philippines province of Nueva Vizcaya.
> ...





Must put this on the possible takeover list for those cashed up and looking for some decent assets for when (if) the dust settles.


----------



## joeyr46 (6 December 2008)

You've just gotta believe the charts way ahead of fundamentals
I guess it's because there only 1 day behind not months


----------



## explod (24 February 2009)

Looked at Oceana the other day, lost my zest for SBM and got into this yesterday, what a wonderful thing, plus 13% to day and just look at that chart.   Could it work its way back to $3 odd dollars.


----------



## JTLP (24 February 2009)

Also saw this a few days ago making big moves Explod...something must be in the wind because it has outperformed the last 2 days...

The chart resembles one BIG CUP...if it gets back to $1.40 and makes a handle you may have a crack at $3.60 (if my Noobish T/A skills are not mistaken)...

All in all a nice uptrend from the Dec Lows. And they are producers are a relatively low cost also


----------



## explod (24 February 2009)

JTLP said:


> Also saw this a few days ago making big moves Explod...something must be in the wind because it has outperformed the last 2 days...
> 
> The chart resembles one BIG CUP...if it gets back to $1.40 and makes a handle you may have a crack at $3.60 (if my Noobish T/A skills are not mistaken)...
> 
> All in all a nice uptrend from the Dec Lows. And they are producers are a relatively low cost also




yep.   getting mixed up with that fiji thingo mixed them up.   just jocking on the big jump up, but certainly on track to improve.   management from memory a good team also.   ride it while it lasts.  understand nz grades are a bit improved of late too

cheers explod


----------



## JTLP (25 February 2009)

Wowweeeee!

Outperforming to the max! Nice pick up Explod...are you still holding?

Are they really attributing this massive rise to the demise of the NZD? (as per last ASX price query)...

Wonder where this one will end...


----------



## explod (25 February 2009)

JTLP said:


> Wowweeeee!
> 
> Outperforming to the max! Nice pick up Explod...are you still holding?
> 
> ...




Yes a good one.   A perusal of the 12 month daily says to me that it wants to return way back up on the french curve.   Some more strength in the gold price in a day or two could help.   

I suppose it should be on the breakout thread but my charts dont' load up on ASF.


----------



## champ2003 (2 March 2009)

explod said:


> Yes a good one.   A perusal of the 12 month daily says to me that it wants to return way back up on the french curve.   Some more strength in the gold price in a day or two could help.
> 
> I suppose it should be on the breakout thread but my charts dont' load up on ASF.




OGC holding up very nicely again. Seems to be slowly making it's way back up which is good to see.

This company will end up being all cashed up if the price of Gold keeps on rising.

This year they have a higher production forecast.

A more favorable USD/NZD exchange rate.

Lower cash costs on a rising gold price.

Just under 2/3rds of their gold is unhedged.

Steady as she goes.


----------



## bigdog (2 March 2009)

The SP of OGC continues to rise up 6 cents today and currently 94 cents

The problem with OGC is the operations in the Philippines which has consumed significant $ and currently idle and requires additional $!

I have held OGC for sometime

I also tipped OGC in the ASF stock tipping competition for February 2009 which doubled in price from 44 to 88 cents.


----------



## champ2003 (2 March 2009)

bigdog said:


> The SP of OGC continues to rise up 6 cents today and currently 94 cents
> 
> The problem with OGC is the operations in the Philippines which has consumed significant $ and currently idle and requires additional $!
> 
> ...




Congrat's with your successful tipping bigdog. I think that it's going to work well for OGC with Didipio being temporarily on care and maintenance as it seems that it was draining OGC. Now that it's on the backburner we should see some better price action.

Management at OGC have also said that they intend on optimising revenue and savings this year.


----------



## explod (2 March 2009)

champ2003 said:


> Congrat's with your successful tipping bigdog. I think that it's going to work well for OGC with Didipio being temporarily on care and maintenance as it seems that it was draining OGC. Now that it's on the backburner we should see some better price action.
> 
> Management at OGC have also said that they intend on optimising revenue and savings this year.





Concure with all above and add my congrats bigdog.   Oceana management have been steady for some years and have always felt comfortable with it.   On a rising gold price there is no doubt that this one will continue to please.

Mines in unstable regimes I have always stayed away from.  The exception is LGL who seem to keep things within limits at Lihir Island, the volcanic fault also makes me a bit nervous but it is hard to stay out of a low cost producer like that.  Yes the Phillipines experience was always going to be bad in my view.


----------



## roysolder (20 April 2009)

hi all, new here so thought i,d let you know ogc made an announcement today re a very rich strike in the fraser mine.take a look


----------



## So_Cynical (20 April 2009)

roysolder said:


> hi all, new here so thought i,d let you know ogc made an announcement today re a very rich strike in the fraser mine.take a look




Today's ann http://www.oceanagold.com/images/documents/asx/090420_p2deeps.pdf

QUOTE:
_Average grades across these intervals range up to 7.2 g/t using a 10 g/t top cut. 
Excluding the top cut, a 1.0 meter interval at 39.5 g/t was intercepted within a broader 
interval of 5 meters at 11.17 g/t_


----------



## roysolder (10 May 2009)

just wondering what everyones thoughts are with ogc,buy sell or sit.i,m sitting on 100k shares and hoping they maybe reach $1.30 a share some time soon.
i got them between .16 and .17 in october
would be grateful for your thoughts as i think they should have a good q2


----------



## So_Cynical (10 May 2009)

roysolder said:


> just wondering what everyones thoughts are with ogc,buy sell or sit.i,m sitting on 100k shares and hoping they maybe reach $1.30 a share some time soon.
> i got them between .16 and .17 in october
> would be grateful for your thoughts as i think they should have a good q2




OGC's SP will be mostly driven by the POG and somewhat driven by general market 
sentiment...so the question should be...where is the price of gold going? and will the 
market rally continue?


----------



## roysolder (12 May 2009)

thanks so sin.taking a bashing today but to be exspected i guess as the markets are all down.still think they are a good bet


----------



## explod (21 May 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> OGC's SP will be mostly driven by the POG and somewhat driven by general market
> sentiment...so the question should be...where is the price of gold going? and will the
> market rally continue?





as gold is showing some strength that is now occurring, an 18% rise today on very strong volume.   Confirmed rise tomorrow for a breakout alert.  Not a lot of resistance now to $1.30


----------



## roysolder (22 May 2009)

gee i hope so explode.
i have a lot of faith in ogc and been with them during the ups and downs.was surprised to see the rise yesterday and think their Q2 should show good results too.just wish someone would finance or jv them on the care and maint mine


----------



## explod (22 May 2009)

roysolder said:


> gee i hope so explode.
> i have a lot of faith in ogc and been with them during the ups and downs.was surprised to see the rise yesterday and think their Q2 should show good results too.just wish someone would finance or jv them on the care and maint mine




Isuspect that you are hanging on by fundfamentals.  This is not a good idea on its own.  I think OGC are a good team and they have conisistent production.


Outside we do not know what is really going on.  For that reason we have to follow the chart action.  At the momment OGC is going up well so for that reason I brought back in a few days ago.  If it shows weakness I will sell immediately.

I may be wrong but I suspect a good text on technical analysis would help you a great deal.   Charting for Dummies (no inference) is very usefull.  There are good chartists on the forum so identify them and the main threads.  With charting lots of indicators are bad.  It needs to be kept simple.  I now only use Bigcharts, no cost and clear to see where it is all going.

cheers explod .................  appreciate the e on the end but not really that big at all,,,, and not qualified to give advice,        just my 2 cents


----------



## roysolder (23 May 2009)

thanks explod for the advice, i,m a novice if hats not obvious enough.saw an oportunity last year and being the have a go artist that i am bought in to ogc.
hope you would,nt mind giving me a nudge when to sell.must admitt i had couple of scares when they took a dip and charts look like something from the heart monitor when i had atril fibrulation.i shall do what you recommend though -
cheers and cold beers


----------



## explod (29 May 2009)

roysolder said:


> thanks explod for the advice, i,m a novice if hats not obvious enough.saw an oportunity last year and being the have a go artist that i am bought in to ogc.
> hope you would,nt mind giving me a nudge when to sell.must admitt i had couple of scares when they took a dip and charts look like something from the heart monitor when i had atril fibrulation.i shall do what you recommend though -
> cheers and cold beers





AAAaaaaaaaaaHHHHHhhhh  what a nice little breakout we have here, with a rise in volume, not too much which is good and a gold price drawing ever closer to a new uptick.

So Roysoldier, I'll be a holden.


----------



## roysolder (29 May 2009)

thanks explod-glad you,re  keeping an eye on me cobba.
btw my spellings not too bad for an ex dingo but when i first went for roysolder  as a nick it was gone so hence the spelling-in case you were wondering.has explod anything to do with pride -integrity..... ?
well not to be nosey lol
cheers and cold beers my old mate


----------



## explod (29 May 2009)

roysolder said:


> thanks explod-glad you,re  keeping an eye on me cobba.
> btw my spellings not too bad for an ex dingo but when i first went for roysolder  as a nick it was gone so hence the spelling-in case you were wondering.has explod anything to do with pride -integrity..... ?
> well not to be nosey lol
> cheers and cold beers my old mate




Most folk around ahere know my title to mean explosion and I go off like a bucket of bolts (or is that crackers) when riled.   Sort of like getting the bull by the horns if you like.  

A cold beer or two back.

Anyway this stock is now in a good bull run, if we look back at the 12 month chart should flow to $1.50 with the strengthening gold price as we speak.


----------



## roysolder (29 May 2009)

well i have had faith in ogc  so alls good.enjoyed your posts on where golds heading too explod-read the last artical too.should be changing my compass heading to the shiny yellow stuff.well as the artical says "everyone should hold a little.thanks for your input as i,m stll at the every moment stage of watching shares-the hold or fold is taxing my sleep


----------



## explod (2 June 2009)

roysolder said:


> well i have had faith in ogc  so alls good.enjoyed your posts on where golds heading too explod-read the last artical too.should be changing my compass heading to the shiny yellow stuff.well as the artical says "everyone should hold a little.thanks for your input as i,m stll at the every moment stage of watching shares-the hold or fold is taxing my sleep




OGC dropped 3% today, but you will notice the volume of sales reduced.  That indicates a few wanted to get out at this level and take profits but it was met with reasonable buying.  If you think about it it means that traders are holding.  The movement was also in line with a small drop in the gold price.  

However if there was a further drop tomorrow with volume up I would contemplate an out.    But I feel relatively comfortable as gold has bounced of a low this evening and the US$ index has begun to fall again after the usual Monday rally.   So on ballance we should see OGC hold or rise tomorrow.   If you do a bit of basic homework each day on each stock in this way you can rest easy.  If you cant' you should not be in the market at all .


----------



## So_Cynical (2 June 2009)

This is a turning point...same as last time gold played with the USD 1k mark.

im not holding OGC but i do hold a few goldies and did a little selling today, 
same as i did last time....your sitting on some big profits Roy, good luck.


----------



## roysolder (3 June 2009)

thanks for your thoughts and encouragement guys,i am already happy after looking today i nearly fell off my seat.just watching oil and exchange rates which will effect them at some stage.still not sleeping as much as i should


----------



## explod (5 June 2009)

> explod Re: OGC - Oceana Gold
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




Achieved our first target with ease.   My next is the gap close to 1.50.   After holding it's Tuesday rise yesterday in the face of the fall in gold price our second target may be reached today.

Our next after that will be 2.25, a gold break closing above 1000 will see that IMHO


----------



## roysolder (5 June 2009)

i sure hope so, and gold back up 979.today could be exciting stuff and those targets are looking good.glad i pick a winner 
your,re an early riser explod


----------



## explod (5 June 2009)

roysolder said:


> i sure hope so, and gold back up 979.today could be exciting stuff and those targets are looking good.glad i pick a winner
> your,re an early riser explod





Have a cold not able to sleep well with it.

Never a winner till you cash the chips Roy.   What is you method of stop so that you hang onto profits ?


----------



## roysolder (5 June 2009)

i have told myself that(money banked)well i,ll pull if gold starts to fall or ogc not profitable.i,ve really been waiting for their Q2 at the end of this month.
i think i,ll pull at 130 as mentioned in previous posts.

bet its cold where you are this time of year


----------



## berbouy (3 August 2009)

thanks explod and roysolder for the thread on this stock-i see it has had a retrace in price, and not much comment on ogc for a while.hope you got out at the right time, or if still holding, that the 2nd quarter report was pleasing
as a noob, i am trying to read the fundamentals of ogc- the big number that stuck out to me was the size of debt, though production and future exploration seem to be on track-(cap raising done?)any (more experienced) analysis of the report or thoughts on ogc anyone?
do not hold-cheers!


----------



## roysolder (11 August 2009)

sorry berbouy,just saw your post-still holding.and just time will tell from here.
from what i,ve read on ogc i feel their dept may be clear by next year.good Q2 results out.some news on didipio would be good for a change
regards-roy


----------



## explod (13 August 2009)

roysolder said:


> sorry berbouy,just saw your post-still holding.and just time will tell from here.
> from what i,ve read on ogc i feel their dept may be clear by next year.good Q2 results out.some news on didipio would be good for a change
> regards-roy




Back into OGC today Roysoldier, my take is that gold price will support this now and the 1.dollar area seems good support.


----------



## roysolder (24 August 2009)

thanks explod,doing a bit of a sweat at the moment but i am of the same opinion too.hopefully gold up today(monday)again.
missed out on kml by .1 of a cent then they went into trading halt.
regards-roy


----------



## So_Cynical (16 October 2009)

roysolder said:


> i have told myself that(money banked)well i,ll pull if gold starts to fall or ogc not profitable.i,ve really been waiting for their Q2 at the end of this month.
> i think i,ll pull at 130 as mentioned in previous posts.




Traded at a high of 1.33 today...first time above 1.30 since early June, so Roy did u bail or are u hanging on for more action.  or god forbid did u sell out at the bottom of the last run. :dunno:


----------



## bigdog (10 November 2009)

Encouraging news for lT holders!!

http://www.oceanagold.com/images/documents/files/091110_macraes_updated_resources_ni_43-101.pdf

*OCEANAGOLD ANNOUNCES A 42% INCREASE TO MINERAL RESOURCES AT MACRAES GOLDFIELD 1*

*Highlights*
Updated Resource Estimate Delivers:
• an increase to the total Macraes Inferred Resource inventory of 1,291,000 ounces (129% increase)
• an 6% increase to the total Macraes Measured and Indicated Resource inventory of 153,000
ounces increasing it to 2,550,000 ounces

MELBOURNE) OceanaGold Corporation (ASX: OGC, TSX: OGC, NZX: OGC) (the “Company”) is pleased to announce an updated mineral resource estimate for the Macraes Goldfield located in the South Island of New Zealand.

The Macraes Mineral Resource Inventory, updated to June 30, 2009 has increased against the previous, December 31, 2008 inventory by 153,000 ounces of Measured and Indicated Resource and 1,291,000 ounces of Inferred Resource. The majority of these ounces can be attributed to the addition of the Round Hill resource to the inventory.

Paul Bibby, CEO commented, “This updated resource estimate has materially increased the resource base at Macraes and is an important step towards our objective of extending the mine life of the operations in New Zealand. The current brownfields exploration drilling program is active on a number of fronts, particularly Round Hill, where the drilling is focused on upgrading Inferred Resources to the Indicated category. This program will be completed this quarter and will allow us to undertake a study to examine expanding the mineable reserve.”


----------



## Supra (28 November 2009)

*OGC: Kiwi's Do Fly*

This has to be one of the better performing Gold stocks on the ASX!

Just look at the performance over the last couple of months.

Past performance may not indicate how well it will do in the future, but OGC has far from finished its run.

Some more drilling reports, due out soon, should keep the SP moving upward.


----------



## ppanwar (29 November 2009)

I can't believe i sold it at 1.30 and within weeks it touched 2 dollars

I thought, how much more gold can keep going up without a break, though it missed to see the bullish trend of this stock


----------



## GumbyLearner (5 December 2009)

Bought in about 4 weeks ago around 1.25 
and sold yesterday for 1.84

Not a great profit, but a solid one!


----------



## GoodCall (15 December 2009)

Today, OGC.AX announced an upgrade of 617,000oz gold reserves for Macreas and Reefton operations in NZ.  Compared to Dec. 2008, Macreas has an increase of approximately 495,000 ounces of mineral reserves and Reefton has an increase of approximately 122,000 ounces of mineral reserves.

From here:



> The increased mineral reserves are reflective of an increase to the gold price assumptions used to
> calculate reserves from US$500/oz to US$800/oz. A small contribution also came from resources at the
> Panel 2 Deeps deposit (Macraes Project) that have been upgraded from the Inferred to Indicated category
> following a diamond drilling program and subsequently put through an economic analysis.
> ...




The stock is up approx. 5% today and I disclose that I hold it.


----------



## GoodCall (19 January 2010)

Oceana announced today a further increase in reserves at the Macraes mine in New Zealand.  The additional reserves of 259,000 oz of gold are in addition to the previously announced additional reserves in December (see above ^) and bring the total reserves to 754,000 oz.  It is estimated that this will extend the mine's life by at least 3 years to 2016.

link

The stock is up 9% this morning and I am still a holder of it.


----------



## sven (20 January 2010)

Me too, I hold it. The hedges are gone, in a few months. 
The race has just begun.   
This spring will be something extra.


----------



## sven (28 February 2010)

A big move is coming. I say this once again. A big move!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Who Dares Wins (1 April 2010)

sven said:


> A big move is coming. I say this once again. A big move!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Well maybe today its come. 

Today announced they have closed out remaining hedges and are officially now an unhedged producer.


----------



## fb10 (1 April 2010)

Hi Guys,
new trader here.
Can someone please explain what it means when the stock is unhedged and now they can sell in the spot market.

Also, the price sky rocketed today in the morning and reached around 2.54 but then settled around 2.45 i think. if this annoucement today has anything to do with this price bolting to such a high does that mean it will continue like that or is it just a one off.
Reason for asking is i am trying to do a mental map of how much longer shud i hold this stock for.
cheers friends
fb


----------



## Joe Blow (1 April 2010)

sven said:


> A big move is coming. I say this once again. A big move!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Okay, I would like to take this opportunity to point out that this sort of post is exactly the type of post that I *do not* want to see here at ASF. Ever.

If Who Dares Wins had not quoted it this post would have been deleted in the blink of an eye had it been spotted by myself or a moderator. It is a classic, textbook example of a no content worthless ramp.

This is the sort of post that I would like ASF members to report so that they can be removed ASAP. It adds absolutely no value whatsoever.


----------



## Sean K (2 April 2010)

Joe Blow said:


> It is a classic, textbook example of a no content worthless ramp.



That is more than textbook Joe. That post needs to be gold plated and hung on the ASF head office wall of shame. An absolute classic!!


----------



## JTLP (3 April 2010)

To add substance to this thread again...

OGC closed out there hedgebook (announced to ASX 1/4/10) to become a completely unhedged produced. Market reacted very positively. It did cost them $71m US to do this (they had some absolute shockers in place) but now they stand to benefit by up to 200% in gold price sales achieved by selling into the spot market.

Wonder where this one will go now? I had it on the watchlist at 1.55 when it started moving up...


----------



## So_Cynical (3 April 2010)

JTLP said:


> Wonder where this one will go now? I had it on the watchlist at 1.55 when it started moving up...




I've had OGC on a watchlist since it was 3.40  its a very old watchlist  watched it go to 19 cents and then watched while it broke 1.30 twice over the last 12 months and now recently above 2.70....its a hell of a 3 year price range.


----------



## roysolder (17 April 2010)

sadly i,ll bailed so synical as i had to buy my ex out.
still heavy in krl 600,000 shares so hoping for that to run soon.
i have to say ogc was good for me buying in at 16 cents mate.
i feel it still has a long way to run at at 2.75 it is still a bargain
good luck to all the holders and remember didipio will be their next project


----------



## JTLP (27 May 2010)

roysolder said:


> sadly i,ll bailed so synical as i had to buy my ex out.
> still heavy in krl 600,000 shares so hoping for that to run soon.
> i have to say ogc was good for me buying in at 16 cents mate.
> i feel it still has a long way to run at at 2.75 it is still a bargain
> good luck to all the holders and remember didipio will be their next project




Roy you have been on the money mate!

This one closed today up nearly 16% to 3.55...from 16 cents to 3.55...I think I want to kick my butt so hard!

What's causing this run up? They bought out their hedgebook but that was a lot of mula...GAH...not enough headbangs


----------



## roysolder (29 May 2010)

hi jtc,  they had a huge jump up on the 27th may up 50 odd cents then up again yesterday.whats causing it? can only be improved gold reserves, price of gold , production costs.and i really think didipio is the next big project with 120,000 ounces per year waiting for mining .
in 2008 when i bought they had price of oil ,gold and a strong dollar verses the us dollar  and hedging against them so things are all in there favour now.
i still agree with explod that gold has a long way to run


----------



## eunza (2 August 2010)

Hi Guys,

New to this forum - I've been over at a few other Forums however they seem to lag on posts/content so thought I'd set up here instead 

I'll be posting some of my Tech Analysis of the RCD method for swing trading (Reversal Convergence Method) on small % plays.  Usually I aim for around 10%-15% on avg - of course depends on the stock / market however I will never buy and hold - usually out within the week.

So anyway onto OGC:  ( JPG Attached)

30 Min Chart
1 - Price action :  This instance falls under a possible SCR (suppression, consolidation, release)  At current the 2.90 is a horizontal resistance/support level (reistance has been tested/broken as per the last candlestick) however the more important resistance (MACD level) has been broken - as below

2 - Quick overview - The Pink Range indicates increasing breakout possibility.  The higher above the central line the less impact this will have - However when this pushs down towards and through the main centre point (blue dashed horizontal line) the higher the breakout possibility (as well as increasing the SP level).  We can see this pattern has made 2 attempts at closing below the line - each time (including the 3rd - the most recent) it has pushed lower and increasing the 'Bullish' nature of the pattern.  The further down this heads the faster the breakout will occur.

3 - RSI - As in this case the Stochastics should be showing an upwards trend - notice the last couple of clicks the last high has been moved up a notch.

4 - Volume - i haven't included the Volume amounts on this chart however if you bring up a 30 min you will see the Large sell off volume,  Almost non existant Consolidation volume and now an increase on recent volume since the push up.  

Lastly to confirm the pattern - the Price has broken above the last minor (2.90) high on the 29th.  At this point it is possible for the breakout to continue.

Will post a longer term chart later however I've picked up a holding based on these factors.  Will post on any major changes to the pattern.


----------



## eunza (3 August 2010)

Lets check out the 2 hr chart - We can see the swing pattern emerging - I've seperated these into 3 sections.

Overall we have a slight downtrend for the last few months.  No problem as we'll just be scalping the momentum on the RCD.  

On this particular chart the RCD swings are very clearly defined:
Blue upwards swings (bearish above centre line, Neutral below)
Pink Downward swings (Bullish BELOW centre line - neutral above)

The larger the upward blue swing the more chance of a bullish pink reversal.  Ie. the momentum needs to be reversed.

On this chart each of the 3 downward pink bullish drops are preceded by solid blue bearish upswings.  Check the swings compared to the price action and you can see the relevance.  The RSI (bottom chart) which should be in an uptrend is also very clearly defined for these ranges.  When the Pink / RSI break downwards this where you should consider the exits.

Now the centre cross over is where the big action happens.  At the current speed this will occur in the next 2 or 3 2hr candles.  Possible breakout or at least continuation of the SP upwards will occur.   like we can see now these centre line crossovers are usually the best place to buy/topup.


----------



## eunza (3 August 2010)

A few factors have changed since my last post:

1.  Price action has broken and closed above the 2.93 resistance area
2.  RCD (pink) has been mapping below the green/black support line - From the start of the pattern it has tested the lower black line (bearish resistance) - I've marked each point this has occured.  However we can see on the 5th attempt it has broken this level quite substantially
3.  Continuation of RSI uptrend.  We can see the 3rd bounce of the lower support line - 
4.  The volume concurs with the above indicators - large increase with the SP.

Overall the RCD chart is looking stronger.


----------



## skyQuake (3 August 2010)

Does look that way for now, but big aus seller still there form last week.
Got a push today with the other Canadian goldies on the kinross/red back takeover.


----------



## Chargin8 (3 August 2010)

OGC better do well, I bought at $3.51 after a diggers and drillers tipoff and need it to get back up there hehe


----------



## eunza (7 August 2010)

Was looking a little shaky for the last couple of days - however the 2hr RCD is still managing to stay positive.   Looking even better on the daily.

again would no see a reason to step out with the current movements however would keep a look out for possible weakness on the 1 / 2 hr charts over next few days.


----------



## eunza (10 August 2010)

Not looking so hot on the mid term RSCD charts:

On the 4 hr chart the action is looking weak however we have conflicting data on the 1hr chart which shows the potential for a turnaround however volume is low and I would usually lean more towards the longer term charts for accuracy.

I'd be out at least momentarily on this one - however would keep an eye on the short term turnaround for a potential reentry.


----------



## metal_loz (22 August 2010)

OGC looks like it has broken the downward channel and will begin trending upwards.

This has been strengthened with increasing volume over the past few days. Bought in on Friday at $3.37


----------



## bigdog (7 December 2010)

7/12/2010  9:09:00 AM  11    *OGC announces Exploration Results from Reefton Goldfield *

*HIGHLIGHTS*
• The “Globe Deeps” drilling program has successfully tested the Globe Progress shear beneath the current pit limits with significant mineralisation intersected up to 250m down plunge from the base of the current pit design (including RCD0008 17.8 metres @ 4.59g/t Au and RCD0110: 17.0 metres
@ 3.17g/t Au).

• At the Souvenir deposit, an infill and extension drill program was completed with significant mineralised intercepts (including RRC0088: 17.3 metres @ 11.98g/t Au and RRC0117: 13.2 metres @ 5.50g/t Au). This confirmed further down-dip continuation of mineralisation. An expanded pit shell and reserve is anticipated by year end.

• Drilling of several prospective near mine coincident geologic and geochemical targets (program still in progress) has returned encouraging intersections. This includes an intercept (hole RDD0081) of 22m @ 1.67g/t Au (estimated true thickness of 4.5m) at the newly discovered Fraternal prospect approximately 1.5km to the NW of the Globe pit (Fig. 1). Further drilling of the Fraternal prospect is scheduled to commence in January 2011.

• Extensions of high-grade mineralisation beneath the General Gordon West, General Gordon East and Empress 1 deposits were drill tested. Results from these programs (including RRC0098: 3.2m @ 4.91g/t Au and RRC0101: 7.1m @ 4.12g/t Au) are encouraging and reflect the potential of the area. A 2,900m follow-up drill program has been completed and results are pending.

Jim Askew, Executive Chairman commented, “The results from the exploration program at Reefton are very pleasing. The team was focused early in the year on identifying priority targets and these drill results are a strong follow-on to this work. Both the Globe Deeps and Fraternal results point to new areas of mineralisation in close proximity to the processing plant and these are being followed up with additional drilling and studies.”


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 January 2011)

Wondering if anyone has knowledge on the off market trading of shares recently. The off market trading has gapped the price down on market open every time. The trades are late trade cross trades and overseas cross trades.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 January 2011)

Nice gap down today but not for the account. I still hold but what is up with the price on this one? Why the gap action? 

It seems fundamentally ok so is there a good buy opportunity to fill the gap present?  Pondering thought.


----------



## GumbyLearner (20 January 2011)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Nice gap down today but not for the account. I still hold but what is up with the price on this one? Why the gap action?
> 
> It seems fundamentally ok so is there a good buy opportunity to fill the gap present?  Pondering thought.




Here's one explanation Snake

http://www.odt.co.nz/news/business/144412/oceana-plans-year-development?page=0,0


----------



## skyQuake (20 January 2011)

Wysiwyg said:


> Wondering if anyone has knowledge on the off market trading of shares recently. The off market trading has gapped the price down on market open every time. The trades are late trade cross trades and overseas cross trades.




Thats people trading the Canadian OGC (it trades both CN and AU)

In that case canada was the one that fell over and dragged AU down with it


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (22 January 2011)

GumbyLearner said:


> Here's one explanation Snake



Cheers Gumby, interesting read. 
As I won't be able to manage it while travelling I got out. Will watch when back.


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 January 2011)

skyQuake said:


> Thats people trading the Canadian OGC (it trades both CN and AU)
> 
> In that case canada was the one that fell over and dragged AU down with it




Thanks Quake. Coupled with the fall in POG too. I happened to purchase two days earlier.  What goes around comes around I suppose.


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 January 2011)

Only one trade outside the hours this morning so price has manged a small gain today despite overall market sentiment. Maybe the Canadian sell off is over for the time being.  POG breaking upward again would be helpful too. 1346 - 48 resistance at the moment.


----------



## explod (31 January 2011)

Back with you all last Thursday and looking like the bounce back is in.

The pretro dollar jitters in the Middle East will suport a rise in gold this week.  I do not think it was far off anyway.   Financial Review today talking of large smart money buying physical gold.

Would be good to see OGC move to test the old hurdle at $4.  The financial fundamentals on the world stage would suggest the possiblity IMHO.


----------



## Miner (16 February 2011)

could any one please assist explaining how come there were 7 trades in OGC before market was opened and Commsec shows the condition as pre open ?

Code:    (search)    




Share Quote as at *9:49 AM Sydney Time*, Wednesday, 16 February 2011 
  OCEANAGOLD CORP. CDI   CommSec Margin Lending LVR: 55% ˆ 

Code Bid Offer Last Change* % Change* Open High Low Volume Trades Value News 
OGC 2.950 2.610 2.740 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 *345,000 7 929,715   * 
      Buy | Sell | Add to Watchlist | Research | Chart | Course of Sales  
    Indicative Price: 2.790 Surplus Volume: 6,422 
    Trading Status: Pre Open


----------



## nomore4s (16 February 2011)

Miner said:


> could any one please assist explaining how come there were 7 trades in OGC before market was opened and Commsec shows the condition as pre open ?




They are Cross trades.


----------



## skyQuake (16 February 2011)

skyQuake said:


> Thats people trading the Canadian OGC (it trades both CN and AU)
> 
> In that case canada was the one that fell over and dragged AU down with it




See above.

It also trades in NZ as its NZ based


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 February 2011)

Miner said:


> could any one please assist explaining how come there were 7 trades in OGC before market was opened and Commsec shows the condition as pre open ?




Works both ways I believe as in the share price rising. Here is the Comsec code description for future reference. Off market trades are down lower on the page. You're welcome. Happy to help.


----------



## Miner (17 February 2011)

Wysiwyg said:


> Works both ways I believe as in the share price rising. Here is the Comsec code description for future reference. Off market trades are down lower on the page. You're welcome. Happy to help.






skyQuake said:


> See above.
> 
> It also trades in NZ as its NZ based






nomore4s said:


> They are Cross trades.




Thanks a lot folks for your response to my query.

Regards


----------



## explod (7 April 2011)

Nice rise today, breaking $3 today confirms the break of the downtrend in my view.  The good volume indicates renewed interest too.

Cheers to holders.


----------



## Chargin8 (27 April 2011)

Quite a drop today, more so than other gold miners I watch, any news I havent heard about?


----------



## pavilion103 (1 June 2012)

This one looks like it has formed a bit of a base. There has been some strong volume on what looks like climactic action. Volume has decreased as it begins to form an ascending triangle. It looks like a lot of the supply has been removed and I'd be watching for a break above $1.91. 
Will monitor over the following week.


----------



## pavilion103 (5 June 2012)

Continued higher to $2.04 at close. Today's action was on lower volume though so I'm cautious.


----------



## sreeve (10 June 2013)

OGC chart update. Strong support level confirmed at $1.80


----------



## bigdog (30 April 2014)

The market liked yesterdays ASX announcement

*OGC     $2.720   +$0.260 +10.57% @ Wed 30 Apr 2014 11:14 AM Sydney time*

*OGC Announces Record Q1 Earnings in 2014*
MEDIA RELEASE
29 April 2014
*OCEANAGOLD ANNOUNCES RECORD QUARTERLY EARNINGS IN FIRST QUARTER 2014*
(All figures in US Dollars unless otherwise stated)
(MELBOURNE) OceanaGold Corporation (TSX: OGC, ASX: OGC, NZX: OGC) (the “Company”) today released its first quarter 2014 financial and operating results for the quarter ending March 31, 2014.  Details of the consolidated financial statements and the Management Discussion and Analysis (“MDA”) are available on the Company’s website at www.oceanagold.com

*Key Highlights*
• Record quarterly revenue of $170.4 million, EBITDA of $101.0 million and net profit of $58.9 million.
• Strengthened balance sheet through net repayment of borrowings of $20 million and increased cash and available facilities to $92.1 million including $42.1 million in cash.
• Gold production of 86,568 ounces, including record quarterly gold production of 30,480 ounces from Didipio.
• Copper production of 6,479 tonnes with copper sales of 7,752 tonnes.
• Company cash costs of $170 per ounce and All-In Sustaining Costs of $450 per ounce both net of by-product credits.
• Over 10 million man hours worked without a lost time injury at the Didipio operation.

The Company reported record quarterly revenue of $170.4 million, EBITDA of $101.0 million and net profit of $58.9 million on sales of 94,050 ounces of gold and 7,752 tonnes of copper for the first quarter of 2014. As a result, the Company has increased its liquidity position through cash and available credit facilities to approximately $92 million including $42 million in cash after a net repayment of borrowings of $20 million.

For the first quarter of 2014, the Company’s overall cash costs were $170 per ounce and All-In-Sustaining Costs (“AISC”) were $450 per ounce both net of by-product credits. Didipio’s cash costs on a co-product basis were $483 per ounce on 78,619 gold equivalent ounces sold for the first quarter, while its co-product AISC was $556 per gold equivalent ounce sold. For the first quarter, New Zealand’s cash costs were $584 per ounce on 57,786 ounces of gold sold while its AISC was $941 per ounce sold.

The Didipio operations in the Philippines reported record quarterly gold production of 30,480 ounces along with copper production of 6,479 tonnes. In the first quarter, the Company made four shipments of copper-gold concentrate totalling 30,152 dry metric tonnes to markets in Asia. Debottlenecking of the process plant to achieve the planned 3.5 Mtpa throughput rate is advancing well and on schedule for completion by the end of the year. As at the end of the first quarter, the Didipio operation recorded over 10 million man hours worked without a lost time injury.

Also in the Philippines, the Company received the support and official consent from the National Commission of Indigenous Peoples (“NCIP”) to conduct exploration activities at the Mayag tenement in northern Mindanao. This was a major milestone for the Company as it demonstrated the successful completion of its free and prior informed consent process with the local indigenous groups and brings the Company closer to receiving exploration permits for its Mayag tenement.

In New Zealand, gold production for the first quarter was 56,088 ounces which was expected and lower than the previous quarter on account of a lower mill feed and processing lower grade ore. The re-optimisation of the Macraes mine plan in early 2014 has resulted in mining less material than in previous quarters which has significantly lowered operating costs and improved margins in the lower gold price environment.

Subsequent to the quarter end on April 19 2014, a pit wall failure at the Macraes open pit resulted in a temporary suspension of mining operations to reinstate access to the underground mine and to develop a new mine plan for the open pit. The process plant remained operational and continued to operate uninterrupted drawing on stockpile ore reserves. On April 24 2014, production from the underground recommenced. The Company does not expect an impact to its 2014 production guidance for its New Zealand operations.

Mick Wilkes, Managing Director and CEO commented on the first quarter 2014 results, “We had another strong quarter of production and financial results with record quarterly revenue, EBITDA and net earnings on the back of higher sales and lower operating costs. We continued to strengthen our balance sheet through the repayment of $20 million of debt and build-up of our treasury.” He went on to say, “The Didipio process plant is well on track to increase throughput rates to 3.5 Mtpa by the end of the year and will continue generating strong free cash flows.”

Mr. Wilkes added, “For the remainder of the year, we will continue to further strengthen the balance sheet by repaying debt to enhance shareholder value and position the Company for new value-add opportunities. We remain steadfast on the health and safety of our employees as demonstrated by the 10 million plus man hours worked without a lost time injury at Didipio and we will continue to work closely with all of our stakeholders to deliver positive results in a safe and sustainable manner.”

0692


----------



## bigdog (13 June 2014)

*Surprised that OGC has not been issued with a speeding ticket!!

 OGC     $3.100  $+0.230 +8.01% @ Fri 13 Jun 2014 11:28 AM

Today High $3.160 & low	$3.100*

*Todays high of $3.16 is up 31% on the May 29 close of $2.40*

Date........	Clos	Volume
12/06/2014	2.87	1,746,992
11/06/2014	2.81	458,719
10/06/2014	2.71	1,097,546
06/06/2014	2.62	888,067
05/06/2014	2.63	476,245
04/06/2014	2.57	703,604
03/06/2014	2.49	345,858
02/06/2014	2.49	510,510
30/05/2014	2.45	382,076
29/05/2014	2.40	453,938

1000


----------



## bigdog (13 June 2014)

*Speeding ticket was issued in NZ issued (NZ time)*

https://www.nzx.com/files/attachments/195361.pdf
*OGC	Company Update	13 Jun 2014, 12:53pm*

*Response by OGC*
COMPANY UPDATE (MELBOURNE) OceanaGold Corporation (ASX: OGC, TSX: OGC, NZX: OGC) (the “Company”) wishes to confirm that the Company is not aware of any material information which requires immediate public disclosure.

Changes in the Company’s share price this morning on the NZX is likely due to an increase in gold price overnight, as well as a corresponding increase in the share value of the Company and its peer group over the same period on the TSX and ASX
========================================================================
*Posted Today 11:36 AM
Re: OGC - Oceana Gold*
*Surprised that OGC has not been issued with a speeding ticket!!

OGC $3.100 $+0.230 +8.01% @ Fri 13 Jun 2014 11:28 AM

Today High $3.160 & low $3.100

Todays high of $3.16 is up 31% on the May 29 close of $2.40*

Date........ Clos Volume
12/06/2014 2.87 1,746,992
11/06/2014 2.81 458,719
10/06/2014 2.71 1,097,546
06/06/2014 2.62 888,067
05/06/2014 2.63 476,245
04/06/2014 2.57 703,604
03/06/2014 2.49 345,858
02/06/2014 2.49 510,510
30/05/2014 2.45 382,076
29/05/2014 2.40 453,938


----------



## notting (31 July 2015)

Buying it's way to being a lowest cost gold miner.
Low cost gold miner sounds great, but what it 'cost' you, for the mine, in foreign currency - questionable.


----------



## bigdog (4 May 2016)

I received my OGC dividend cheque in  today $US today
-- Computershare advised me today to open a US bank account
--- hey I live in Australia.

My last dividend was paid in $Australian (April 2015)
-- OGC previously directly deposited dividends into Australian bank accounts at the prevailing CAD:AUD exchange rate thereby avoiding the need for Australian shareholders to incur expensive bank charges for depositing a foreign currency cheque.

There must be thousands of New Zealand and Australian shareholders that now have this major problem!

Why have OGC changed the process of paying dividends in Australian dollars?

If you are effected; the Canadian contract is Sam Pazuki     
--  Sam.Pazuki@oceanagold.com


----------



## Miner (27 September 2016)

Folks
Any one has a clue on the trading halt of OGC after price fell by 8% today . I noticed one financial institution sold off its shares though modest but significant value wise only couple of days back.
I was inching to buy OGC today by close of business now the halt makes me curious.
Philippines has been closing nickel mines and who knows what happens to OGC .
Do not hold yet


----------



## skyQuake (27 September 2016)

Miner said:


> Folks
> Any one has a clue on the trading halt of OGC after price fell by 8% today . I noticed one financial institution sold off its shares though modest but significant value wise only couple of days back.
> I was inching to buy OGC today by close of business now the halt makes me curious.
> Philippines has been closing nickel mines and who knows what happens to OGC .
> Do not hold yet




*DJ Philippine Govt: Benguet, Lepanto, OceanaGold Among Suspended Miners
Might be open in Canada tonight if OGC announces more info. All the mines got checked up on not just the nickel ones.
Love how the headlines come out before the stock goes into trading halt...


----------



## peter2 (27 September 2016)

Thanks for that news, as it explains the price rises in nickel and consequently WSA, IGO and PAN.


----------



## Miner (27 September 2016)

skyQuake said:


> *DJ Philippine Govt: Benguet, Lepanto, Oceana Gold Among Suspended Miners
> Might be open in Canada tonight if OGC announces more info. All the mines got checked up on not just the nickel ones.
> Love how the headlines come out before the stock goes into trading halt...




Thanks Skyquake to confirm the Philippines saga. Only last week I finished off working in a large nickel and cobalt mine 60000 tons production capacity mine/plant.
With nickel price hike I did ask the company CEO about price of nickel vs Philippines ban. He discounted that saying only 1% of price affected by Philippines ban. 
So I do not know if there is something more to Philippines.
Read in ABC website that China is going to be  defaulter on credit. Would OGC be affected by that ? 
If it is Philippine story alone then I will buy OGC when it slumps otherwise will stay out. Friday will reveal I hope.
Cheers


----------



## Miner (28 September 2016)

Miner said:


> Thanks Skyquake to confirm the Philippines saga. Only last week I finished off working in a large nickel and cobalt mine 60000 tons production capacity mine/plant.
> With nickel price hike I did ask the company CEO about price of nickel vs Philippines ban. He discounted that saying only 1% of price affected by Philippines ban.
> So I do not know if there is something more to Philippines.
> Read in ABC website that China is going to be  defaulter on credit. Would OGC be affected by that ?
> ...




Another 10% drop in OGC price today with trading halt until Thursday.  Some one definitely calculated the news and sold off yesterday and today. 
How it looks on Thursday ? My speculation the price will go up because lot of blood already shed. Will wait to see and should I put my tip for October as OGC ??.


----------



## So_Cynical (28 September 2016)

The new Philippines president is a nutter, a complete crazy, its disgraceful...


----------



## qldfrog (29 September 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> The new Philippines president is a nutter, a complete crazy, its disgraceful...




I assume you have some OGC from that comment?


----------



## Miner (29 September 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> The new Philippines president is a nutter, a complete crazy, its disgraceful...






qldfrog said:


> I assume you have some OGC from that comment?




Qldfrog - LOL - I think you could be right on holding by So Cynical. But he is smart and surely  will have his laugh at right time.
More seriously yes, I do agree Philippine president is a nut. His recent comment on President Obama as son of xxore and then retracting says all. He should be thankful of so many American soldiers contribution to Philippine population growth. He should be more  concerned on reported  restriction by the Madagascar government to  issue  new  work permits to Philippine nationals. That stops money inflow to Philippine as well stoppage of mining in Philippine .  

Australian miners have an excellent environment record in Philippines and by hitting them hard is not going to help his own country's GDP  for sure.


----------



## So_Cynical (29 September 2016)

qldfrog said:


> I assume you have some OGC from that comment?




No not a holder, do have some interests in the PH.


----------



## skc (29 September 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> The new Philippines president is a nutter, a complete crazy, its disgraceful...




I learned of him on a radio programme... he is definitely very extreme. He's by most definition a murderous legalised crime lord himself. 

His environmental minister appears to be strongly anti-mining. While I do think it's a good idea to take care of the environment, you have to wonder if the audit process in Philippines is entirely fair and transparent. From what I've read, OGC's mine is of a high standard environmentally... the description by Bells was "If OGC can't meet the audit standard, no one can". Let's hope there's no other factors (e.g. corruption) at play. 

It is a stark reminder for investors of sovereign risks and the importance of diversification.


----------



## notting (29 September 2016)

They usually wake up after some behind the scenes discussions, where international sovereigns basically hold them to international standards.
However in the mean time for politicaly point scoring they cans stretch it out a bit and it all goes back on line quietly as with Indonesia and their Nickle gymnastics over the last couple of years.
So it's not a good sentiment play.
I had a small short on it.
Gold in the mean time could get week generally so it's been a bit of a long trap if you were.


----------



## notting (29 September 2016)

They usually wake up after some behind the scenes discussions, where international sovereigns basically hold them to international standards.
However in the mean time for political point scoring they can stretch it out a bit and it all goes back on line quietly as with Indonesia and their Nickle gymnastics over the last couple of years.
So it's not a good sentiment play.
I had a small short on it.
Gold in the mean time could get weak generally so it's been a bit of a long trap if you were.


----------



## bigdog (18 October 2016)

* OGC     $3.960    +$0.320 +8.79% Tue 18 Oct 2016 11:43 AM (Sydney time)*

The market liked this news!

http://www.stockhouse.com/news/pres...provides-update-on-its-philippines-operations

/NOT FOR DISSEMINATION OR DISTRIBUTION IN THE UNITED STATES AND NOT FOR DISTRIBUTION TO US NEWSWIRE SERVICES.

Read more at http://www.stockhouse.com/news/pres...ts-philippines-operations#IDlOSOWWA7EVAeT0.99

*OceanaGold provides update on its Philippines operations*
MELBOURNE, Oct. 18, 2016

MELBOURNE, Oct. 18, 2016 /CNW/ - OceanaGold Corporation (TSX/ASX/NZX: OGC) (the "Company") confirms that it has received a letter from the Department of Environment and Natural Resources ("DENR") along with the Didipio Audit Report ("Audit Report") that outlines the findings and recommendations from the recently completed audit of its Didipio Operations. According to the DENR letter, the Company has the opportunity to address the findings and recommendations contained within the Audit Report within seven days of receipt.

The Company notes that, of the findings and recommendations outlined in the Audit Report, a number of them were discussed as a matter of routine with the DENR audit team during the DENR close out meeting following the completion of the audit in August. The findings in the Audit Report relate mostly to a need to further educate a broader group of stakeholders on specific aspects of the operations. The vast majority of recommendations relate to the need to further expand the Company's Information, Education and Communication ("IEC") program. Furthermore, the "findings" on the Didipio operations publicised during the DENR press conference on 26 September 2016, were not included as findings outlined in the Audit Report.

The Audit Report states that the Company "has extended more than what is required by law…" and "was found to be complying its permitting requirements set forth by different Philippine Environmental Laws…Moreover its operations are being governed by an Environmental Management System that is ISO 14001:2004 compliant…" The Audit Report goes on to say that the area of Didipio, "has to deal with illegal artisanal small scale mining activities that contribute to the degradation of the immediate environment and waterbodies..." and includes a recommendation to government agencies to stop these illegal operations.

Mick Wilkes, President and CEO said, "The Didipio Mine is a world class operation that operates in accordance with the highest industry standards for health, safety, environment, community and sustainability. The results of the Audit Report and discussions we've had with the audit team and with government officials including those within the DENR clearly demonstrates this. In our discussions with the DENR and government officials, we have good alignment and we look forward to our collective efforts to advance a responsible mining sector." Mr. Wilkes added, "As such, I am very confident that our responses to the DENR will satisfy all of the findings and recommendations that have been raised."

He went on to say, "I am also pleased that the Didipio operation was nominated by the Mines and Geosciences Bureau, an agency of the DENR, for the 2016 Presidential 'Most Environmentally Responsible Mining Operation" for a third straight year. As the award recipient in 2015 and nominee again in 2016, we believe that the Didipio operation is the template for what President Duterte is seeking when stating his desire for a responsible mining sector within the Philippines."

The Didipio Mine continues to operate without interruption and 2016 guidance is firmly maintained.

8040


----------



## bigdog (28 October 2016)

http://oceanagold.cmail19.com/t/Vie...EF23F30FEDED/03653AA4E639CD2A4AB3169DA1FD82E9

*OceanaGold Reports Third Quarter 2016 Operational and Financial Results *
27 October 2016
MEDIA RELEASE

(All financial figures in US Dollars unless otherwise stated)

(MELBOURNE) OceanaGold Corporation (TSX/ASX/NZX: OGC) (the “Company”) is pleased to release its financial and operational results for the quarter ended 30 September 2016. Details of the consolidated financial statements and the Management Discussion and Analysis (“MD&A”) are available on the Company’s website at www.oceanagold.com .

*Key Highlights of the Haile Underground PEA*
•	Completed construction of the Tailings Storage Facility at Haile and commenced dry commissioning activities including the crusher and conveyor circuits. The project remains on budget and schedule for first ore through the mill before the end of 2016.
•	Consolidated Year-to-Date production of 314,313 ounces of gold and 17,358 tonnes of copper, including 88,975 ounces of gold and 5,114 tonnes of copper produced in the third quarter.
•	Consolidated Year-to-Date All-In Sustaining Costs of $730 per ounce and cash costs of $477 per ounce on sales of 331,489 ounces of gold and 16,453 tonnes of copper.
•	Revenue of $150.4 million with an EBITDA of $61.6 million and a net profit of $30.7 million in the third quarter.
•	Strong balance sheet with immediate liquidity of $145.3 million including $88.1 million in cash.
•	dentified Didipio underground design enhancements resulting in projected capital cost savings over the life of mine.
•	Received DENR Audit Report and provided Company response on findings and recommendations; awaiting a formal response from the DENR.
•	On track to achieve 2016 production and cost guidance.

Mick Wilkes, President and CEO said, “Our financial performance continued to be strong in the third quarter and we are well on track to achieve our 2016 production and cost guidance. With a strong balance sheet, we are well placed ahead of 2017 where we expect to generate even stronger cash flows with Haile being added to our stable of strong cash-flow generating operations.”

He added, “I am pleased to report that we have commenced commissioning activities of the crushing circuit at Haile. We completed the construction of the Tailings Storage Facility ahead of schedule, which is a remarkable achievement for what was a critical path item for much of the year. Focus now has turned to completing the piping, instrumentation and electrical works, all of which are proceeding according to schedule. The project is in the final stretch of development and remains on time and on budget, and I am confident we will meet our goal to mill first ore before the end of this year.”

Also
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20161028/pdf/43cd2n0crtg7cz.pdf
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01795063
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01794890


----------



## Miner (24 January 2019)

Am I posting after last posting of OCt 2016 ??
That sounds strange unless time flies and I have not visited myself OGC thread.
Any way today report has just been released on ASX. Do not understand how it became a solid performance. If you look into AISC comparison (24.3% gone up unless I did wrong arithmatic) itself, means they are worse than few reports just came in the market. So OGC is definitely going to be belted on Friday.
Disclaimer : Do HOld it.


----------



## joeno (24 March 2020)

Is there life in this stock? It's been plumetting nonstop even with small bounces in gold price.


----------



## Miner (24 March 2020)

joeno said:


> Is there life in this stock? It's been plumetting nonstop even with small bounces in gold price.



With no contact and isolation,  OGC expats are probably at lowest ebb of their productivity.  Wait for better days .


----------



## joeno (24 March 2020)

Thanks for your opinion. I fear we're in a death spiral. I don't have much in this stock but there are other gold miners are looking more attractive


----------



## brerwallabi (16 June 2020)

joeno said:


> Thanks for your opinion. I fear we're in a death spiral. I don't have much in this stock but there are other gold miners are looking more attractive



Well it’s doubled in price like many others since you posted joeno
Bollinger band squeeze on might take this onwards and upwards. 
The Philippines surely will have to take a different view on mining now with their economic woes.


----------



## Telamelo (26 October 2021)

Oceana Gold OGC chart indicators are looking bullish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












						OGC Share Technical Analysis | OceanaGold Corporation
					

Current Technical Analysis and interactive chart for $OGC stock / shares. See the current trading strategy, trend(s), rating and buy and sell signals.




					asx.swingtradebot.com
				




https://www.marketindex.com.au/asx/ogc

Q3 report due later this week with re-start of Didipio Copper mine etc. bodes very well imo

DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Miner (26 October 2021)

Telamelo said:


> Oceana Gold OGC chart indicators are looking bullish
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mate for breaking the drought on OGC thread after 16 months from last posting.
Surely lady luck will cherish your investment.


----------



## Telamelo (29 October 2021)

Miner said:


> Thanks mate for breaking the drought on OGC thread after 16 months from last posting.
> Surely lady luck will cherish your investment.



*OGC delivers Q3 Profit!*


Didipio's Financial or Technical Assistance Agreement ("FTAA") renewed for 25 years.
Total Recordable Injury Frequency Rate ("TRIFR") increased from 3.7 to 3.9 per million hours worked.
Year-to-date ('YTD') consolidated gold production of 256,216 ounces at All-In Sustaining Costs ("AISC") of $1,218 per ounce on gold sales of 276,226 ounces.
Consolidated third quarter gold production of 79,177 ounces at AISC of $1,200 per ounce on gold sales of 97,445 ounces, including 19,151 ounces of gold sold at Didipio.
YTD revenue of $536.1 million with adjusted Earnings before Interest, Depreciation and Amortisation ("EBITDA") of $259.2 million and adjusted net profit of $111.7 million or $0.16 per share
Third quarter revenue of $204.6 million with adjusted EBITDA of $97.3 million and adjusted net profit of $53.0 million or $0.07 per share.
Total immediate available liquidity of $143.2 million, including $113.2 million in cash and $30.0 million in available undrawn credit facilities as at September 30, 2021.
Successfully completed transport of Didipio gold-copper concentrate in inventory early in the fourth quarter.
Commenced underground mining at Didipio, one month ahead of schedule and delivery of underground ore underway.
Paul Benson appointed Chairman of the Board effective from 1 October 2021.
Full year 2021 production guidance of 350,000 to 370,000 gold ounces at AISC of $1,200 to $1,250 per ounce sold reaffirmed.
Scott Sullivan, Chief Operating Officer & Acting CEO of OceanaGold said, "I am very pleased with the financial performance of the business driven by strong EBITDA and profits.


----------



## Telamelo (30 October 2021)

Can't believe OGC was thinly traded after releasing yesterday's Q3 results

OceanaGold Corp (OGC) :


Q3 NET PROFIT A$53.0 MILLION
CONSOLIDATED Q3 GOLD PRODUCTION OF 79,177 OUNCES
Q3 REVENUE OF A$204.6 MILLION
FULL YEAR 2021 PRODUCTION GUIDANCE OF 350,000 TO 370,000 GOLD OUNCES
Q3 ADJUSTED NET PROFIT OF A$53.0 MILLION
EXPECTS A STRONGER Q4 AND 2022
EXPECTS MACRAES' GOLD PRODUCTION FOR FULL YEAR BETWEEN 138,000 -143,000 OUNCES OF GOLD
RAMPING UP DIDIPIO COPPER MINE OUTPUT DURING REMAINDER OF 2021/22

"Patience is a virtue" as they say..

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (1 November 2021)

OGC: Outlook Improving On Didipio Restart
Oct. 31, 2021 1:20 AM SeekingAlpha article

Summary:

OceanaGold released its Q3 results last week, reporting quarterly production of ~79,200 ounces at all-in sustaining costs of $1,200/oz.

The major news was the restart of mining at Didipio, following a 25-year renewal of the Financial or Technical Assistance Agreement.

With significant contribution from Didipio once it reaches full production, and operations continuing to improve at Haile with a focus on free cash flow, the outlook is improving considerably.

Given OceanaGold's path towards higher production at significantly lower costs starting in 2023, I would view any pullbacks below US$1.60 as low-risk buying opportunities.


----------



## Telamelo (4 November 2021)

release 04/11/21 @ 16:20


OceanaGold *OGC* Announces Start of Processing at Didipio !

Download/read this announcement available on link below

https://www.marketindex.com.au/asx/ogc

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (5 November 2021)

Nice move up today with *OGC* trading @ $2.66 +5.98% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Reckon 1 year "cup & handle" on chart beginning to play out imo









						OGC Share Technical Analysis | OceanaGold Corporation
					

Current Technical Analysis and interactive chart for $OGC stock / shares. See the current trading strategy, trend(s), rating and buy and sell signals.




					asx.swingtradebot.com
				




Cheers tela


----------



## finicky (5 November 2021)

Well called - as LT style, I remain scared off by the Philippines el presidente and lack lustre N.Z mines.


----------



## Telamelo (5 November 2021)

finicky said:


> Well called - as LT style, I remain scared off by the Philippines el presidente and lack lustre N.Z mines.



OGC signed off recently on a 25yr agreement with the Philippines Govt. so hopefully should abate any "potential concerns" in relation to what you mentioned imo 

Their NZ performance expected to improve during remainder of 2021/22 post covid if no further lockdowns occur imo


----------



## Telamelo (6 November 2021)

US Gold @ $1,816oz +1.26%

AUD Gold @ $2,452oz +1.27%

https://goldbroker.com/charts/gold-price/aud

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (8 November 2021)

Goldie *OGC* doing nicely @ $2.75 +5.36%









						OGC Share Technical Analysis | OceanaGold Corporation
					

Current Technical Analysis and interactive chart for $OGC stock / shares. See the current trading strategy, trend(s), rating and buy and sell signals.




					asx.swingtradebot.com
				




Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (10 November 2021)

Goldie OGC already @ $2.79 +5.28%  as looks bullish


----------



## Telamelo (10 November 2021)

OGC resistance wall at $2.80 is crumbling.. then $3+ coming soon!  dyor


----------



## Telamelo (11 November 2021)

Gold up overnight to US$1,852 +1.16% equates to AUD$2,519 +1.46%


----------



## Telamelo (12 November 2021)

*OGC* now @ $3.01 +3.44%.


----------



## Sean K (12 November 2021)

OGC has had a nice run, not dissimilar to about 80% of the gold sector the past 2 months. Could have thrown a dart at the gold sector really. Since breaking up from the downward/sideways trend this has been very good. Looks like gold's coming off a little this arvo with some profit taking. Nice work @Telamelo


----------



## Telamelo (18 November 2021)

Sean K said:


> OGC has had a nice run, not dissimilar to about 80% of the gold sector the past 2 months. Could have thrown a dart at the gold sector really. Since breaking up from the downward/sideways trend this has been very good. Looks like gold's coming off a little this arvo with some profit taking. Nice work @Telamelo
> 
> View attachment 132759



AUD Gold up +1.25% overnight


----------



## Telamelo (2 December 2021)

Lovely bullish "hammer candlestick" made yesterday.. glad I topped up OGC on the cheap









						OGC Share Technical Analysis | OceanaGold Corporation
					

Current Technical Analysis and interactive chart for $OGC stock / shares. See the current trading strategy, trend(s), rating and buy and sell signals.




					asx.swingtradebot.com
				




P.S. US markets/equities "rolling over" it seems and AUD Gold benefiting @ $2,508 +0.93%


----------



## Telamelo (3 December 2021)

Bullish indicators today.. bought more OGC on the dip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












						OGC Share Technical Analysis | OceanaGold Corporation
					

Current Technical Analysis and interactive chart for $OGC stock / shares. See the current trading strategy, trend(s), rating and buy and sell signals.




					asx.swingtradebot.com
				




DYOR as always.. Cheers tela


----------



## explod (3 January 2022)

This is my 4th pick for the 2022 competition.  Has generally followed the gold price however a bigger jump up in November.  Gold sentiment has dropped off a bit of late even against it holding the AU 2500 level.  In my view there is a good chance that gold may rise a fair bit this year due to overall markets concern.  In particular debt.  However we will see in what could be an interesting year.


----------



## Telamelo (18 February 2022)

Should see a decent sp spike today in *OGC* given Gold hit US $1,901 equates to AUD $2,641 !!!

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (24 February 2022)

• Full year revenue of $744.7 million with adjusted Earnings before Interest, Depreciation and Amortisation (“EBITDA”) of $351.8 million and adjusted net profit of $141.0 million or $0.20 per share
• Fourth quarter revenue of $208.5 million with adjusted EBITDA of $92.6 million and adjusted net profit of $29.3 million or $0.04 per share.
• Total immediately available liquidity of $163 million, including $133 million in cash and $30 million in available undrawn credit facilities as of December 31, 2021.
• Three-year guidance demonstrates a 15% compounded annual production growth rate from 2021 levels at increasing free cash flow margins.
• Consolidated 2022 gold production guidance of 445,000 to 495,000 ounces and 11,000 to 13,000 tonnes of copper.
• Consolidated 2022 AISC guidance of $1,275 to $1,375 per ounce sold including cash costs between $675 to $775 per ounce sold, both on a by-product basis.
• Multi-year consolidated gold production of:• 490,000 to 530,000 ounces plus 12,000 to 14,000 tonnes of copper at an AISC of $1,150 to $1,300 per ounce sold in 2023; and • 580,000 to 620,000 ounces plus 12,000 to 14,000 tonnes of copper at an AISC of $1,000 to $1,150 per ounce sold in 2024.

Scott Sullivan, acting CEO of OceanaGold said, “This release brings to close a successful year of operational and financial performance for the Company on the back of record production from Haile and the re-start of the Didipio operation. Following a challenging year in 2020, financial performance rebounded in 2021 with revenues increasing almost 50% and EBITDA increasing almost 155%. Importantly, the fourth quarter saw the Company report positive free cash flow, the first in over two years.”

“Additionally, we completed the Financial or Technical Assistance Agreement renewal with the Government of Philippines, paving the way for the restart of operations at Didipio. The subsequent ramp-up of operations has progressed ahead of our expectations and we completed the transport and sale of copper and gold inventory on-hand before the end of the year. The return of Didipio compliments the suite of gold producing assets in New Zealand where we are advancing significant growth projects, Wharekirauponga (‘WKP‘) in particular and the Haile Gold Mine where we seek to commence construction of the underground upon securing the necessary permits.

”“With the release of our 2022 guidance and multi-year outlook, we have set the stage to generate significantly more free cash flow each year on higher consolidated production. We remain focused on driving costs lower while allocating capital prudently to drive stronger risk-adjusted returns.


----------



## Telamelo (24 February 2022)

OGC back in business as their positive turnaround has definitely commenced!

Next couple of year's should see tremendous improvement in overall positive cash flow margins & net profit!

With Gold & Copper entering a commodities super cycle boom this will further enhance OGC performance results/net profit going forward. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (24 February 2022)

OGC now @ $2.54 +8.09% 

AUD Gold price shot up to $2,701 !!! equates to US Gold price $1,940


----------



## Telamelo (1 March 2022)

OGC chart looks healthy/bullish of late with share price crossing above it's 200dma


----------



## Telamelo (2 March 2022)

Telamelo said:


> OGC chart looks healthy/bullish of late with share price crossing above it's 200dma



Copper price surging tonight +2.85%


----------



## Telamelo (2 March 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Copper price surging tonight +2.85%



Gold +$47 overnight to US $1,948 equates to AUD Gold price $2,682


----------



## Telamelo (2 March 2022)

Russia supplies 4% of the global Copper market so with sanctions imposed tightening Copper supply.. has seen Copper price gain almost +5% over these last couple of day's.


----------



## Telamelo (4 March 2022)

Gold at US $1,940 +$17 and Copper gained another +2.7% overnight


----------



## Telamelo (9 March 2022)

US Gold $2,058 +3.1% overnight.. equates to AUD Gold price of $2,824 !


----------



## Telamelo (14 March 2022)

*Macquarie has just now revised/upgraded OGC target price to $3.40  *


----------



## Telamelo (15 March 2022)

Telamelo said:


> *Macquarie has just now revised/upgraded OGC target price to $3.40  *



AUD Gold price still around $2,714 per oz






						Gold Price in Australian Dollar (AUD) - Live Price and Historical Chart | GoldBroker.com
					

Gold price in AUD (Australian Dollar). Historical chart and real-time quote (live price per gram, ounce, kilo) on the LBMA, yearly performance in Australian Dollar.




					goldbroker.com


----------



## Telamelo (16 March 2022)

Strong interest this morning.. *OGC* now @ $2.98 +4.56% on very good volume/momentum!


----------



## Telamelo (18 March 2022)

Gold & Copper up strongly overnight..  pre-market open noticed 50K traded @ $3.0678


----------



## Telamelo (18 March 2022)

OGC breakout to 52 week high @ $3.07 +5.86%   (Macquarie has $3.40 price target) dyor

Cheers tela


----------



## divs4ever (29 July 2022)

OceanaGold Corporation (ASX code: OGC) – Voluntary delisting from the ASX

OceanaGold Corporation (OceanaGold or the Company) (TSX: OGC) (ASX: OGC) has requested and
received formal approval from the Australian Securities Exchange (ASX) to be removed from the official
list of the ASX (Official List) pursuant to ASX Listing Rule 17.11 (Delisting).
This letter seeks to provide you, as a holder of CHESS Depositary Interests of the Company (CDIs),
with information about the Delisting process, the options available to you in connection with your holding
of CDIs and certain implications which may arise for you as a result of the Delisting. Full details on the
options available to you in respect of your CDIs are set out in Section 5.
The information in this letter does not take into account your individual investment objectives, financial
situation and needs. The information in this letter is of a general nature and is not financial product
advice and should not be relied upon as the sole basis for any investment decision. As a CDI holder,
you should consult your financial, legal, tax or other professional advisor in relation to the information
contained in this letter and how you should act with respect to your holding of CDIs.
1. What are CDIs?
In Australia, the securities of the Company are listed on the ASX in the form of CDIs. Each CDI
represents a beneficial interest in a common share in the Company (Share). CDI holders do not hold
direct legal title to the Shares, which is held for and on behalf of CDI holders by CHESS Depositary
Nominees Pty Ltd. This structure exists because OceanaGold is a Canadian company with an ability to
trade securities on the ASX by way of CDIs.

2. Why is OceanaGold delisting from the ASX?
OceanaGold is seeking to delist from the ASX due to the ongoing low trading frequency, low volumes
traded and limited index inclusion of CDIs traded on the ASX as compared to that of the Toronto Stock
Exchange (TSX). The percentage of CDIs held on the Australian register has declined to approximately
7.5% of the Company’s total issued share capital as of 30 June 2022.
The Company believes that the financial, administrative and compliance obligations and costs
associated with maintaining the ASX listing are no longer in the best interests of its shareholders as a
whole. The ASX delisting is also expected to lead to an increase in the Company’s trading liquidity on
the TSX.
3. What are the consequences of Delisting?
The main consequence of OceanaGold’s delisting for CDI holders is that, from the time the Delisting
takes effect on 31 August 2022, CDIs will no longer be quoted or traded on the ASX.
OceanaGold will maintain its listing of Shares on the TSX under the trading symbol ‘OGC’. Trading of
Shares on the TSX will continue, uninterrupted, during and after the Delisting.
OceanaGold will remain incorporated in British Columbia, Canada. Copies of OceanaGold’s press
releases and other corporate information will continue to be available on sedar.com as well as the
Company’s website at www.oceanagold.com.
4. What is the Delisting process and timetable?
(a) Delisting process
Suspension of CDIs from ASX trading and delisting
CDI holders will continue to be able to trade their CDIs on the ASX until the close of trading on the
Suspension Date, when trading in CDIs will be suspended. Following suspension of CDIs from
quotation, CDI holders will no longer be able to trade their CDIs on the ASX. It is expected that two
business days following the suspension of trading of CDIs, OceanaGold will be removed from the
Official List.
Holders of TSX listed Shares will no longer be able to convert their Shares into ASX listed CDIs from
the date of OceanaGold’s announcement of the Delisting on 29 July 2022.
Conversion of CDIs into Shares
Until the closing date of the Voluntary Sale Facility, CDI holders will continue to be able to request to
convert their CDIs into TSX listed Shares held on the Canadian share register.
Voluntary Sale Facility
In conjunction with the Delisting, the Company will establish a sale facility through which CDI holders
will be able to elect to exit their CDI holding through the sale of the Shares underlying their CDIs on the
TSX (without incurring any brokerage or any related costs, levies or fees) (Voluntary Sale Facility).
Shortly after the Delisting Date, CHESS Depositary Nominees Pty Ltd will revoke the trust under which
it holds the Shares underlying the CDIs. At this point, the CDIs will no longer exist. However, until
closure of the Voluntary Sale Facility, CDI holders will still be able to request to become the registered
3
holder of the underlying TSX listed Shares on the Canadian share register.1
The Voluntary Sale Facility
is expected to operate from 7 September 2022 to 7 November 2022.

Compulsory Sale Process
Following closure of the Voluntary Sale Facility, the Shares underlying any remaining holdings of CDIs
will be sold under a compulsory sale process by default (Compulsory Sale Process). The Compulsory
Sale Process is expected to be conducted from 8 November 2022 until 8 December 2022.
(b) Indicative dates for the Delisting process
The table below sets out an indicative timeline for the Delisting process.
Date Event
29 July 2022  OceanaGold announces the Delisting on the ASX.
 This letter is sent or emailed to CDI holders containing details of the
Delisting and information on the options available to CDI holders.
 OceanaGold suspends the ability for new CDIs to be issued.2
29 July 2022 –
29 August 2022
Notice Period - during this time, you may still:
 request to convert CDIs into TSX listed Shares (and continue to do so
until the closing date of the Voluntary Sale Facility as detailed below); and
 sell CDIs on the ASX.
29 August 2022
(at close of trading)
Suspension Date - effective date of suspension in trading of CDIs on the
ASX.
CDI holders will not be able to trade CDIs on the ASX after this date.
31 August 2022
(at close of trading)
Delisting Date - effective date of removal of OceanaGold from the Official
List.
7 September 2022 Opening date of the Voluntary Sale Facility.
7 November 2022 Closing date of the Voluntary Sale Facility.
Last date for CDI holders to request to become the registered holder of
the underlying TSX listed Shares.
8 November 2022 Opening date of the Compulsory Sale Process.
8 December 2022 Closing date of the Compulsory Sale Process.
All dates and times in this letter refer to Australian Eastern Standard Time / Australian Eastern Daylight
Savings Time (as applicable). These dates and times are indicative only and subject to change.
OceanaGold will announce any amendment to those dates and times.
1
For simplicity, this letter refers to the ability of CDI holders to request to become the registered holder of the underlying TSX
listed Shares on the Canadian share register as ‘conversion of CDIs into Shares’.
2
OceanaGold has been granted a waiver of ASX Settlement Operating Rule 13.9.9 to allow OceanaGold to suspend the issue
of new CDIs during the period commencing on the date of announcement of the Delisting until the date OceanaGold is officially
delisted from the ASX.
Samples/000001/000002
*I00000102*
4
5. What are my options?
As a holder of CDIs, you have the following options in respect of the Delisting, which you should carefully
consider before deciding what to do with your CDIs. If you do nothing, then Option 4 will apply by default.
OPTION 1: Elect to convert your CDIs into TSX listed Shares
You have an existing right to convert your CDIs into the underlying Shares listed on the TSX on a 1:1
basis, which will continue up until the closing date of the Voluntary Sale Facility (expected to be 7
November 2022).
CDI holders, depending on their own arrangements, can request that the underlying Shares are either:
i) deposited with their stockbroker in the Canadian Depository for Securities (CDS); or
ii) registered directly in their own name in book-entry form on the Canadian share register in the
Direct Registration System (DRS).
As outlined in Section 6, CDI holders should verify if their current stockbroking arrangements are
suitable to allow them to trade Shares on the TSX.
CDI holders will not be charged any fees by the Company if they convert their CDIs into the underlying
Shares (however, if the CDI holder uses a stockbroker or market participant to effect the conversion,
they may be charged a fee).
(a) How to convert CDIs into TSX listed Shares – on or before the Delisting Date
Issuer sponsored holders
Issuer sponsored holder numbers are prefixed with an ‘I’, and are referred to as Securityholder
Reference Numbers (SRN).
To convert their CDIs into Shares, issuer sponsored holders should complete a CDI cancellation form
and return this (together with a certified copy of their identification documentation where required) to
the Company’s Australian CDI registry, Computershare Investor Services Pty Limited
(Computershare), by post or email as provided on the form.3
The CDI cancellation form can be
downloaded from www-au.computershare.com/Investor/#Company.
CHESS holders
CHESS holder numbers are prefixed with an ‘X’, and are referred to as Holder Identification Numbers
(HIN).
To convert their CDIs into Shares, CHESS holders should contact their sponsoring Australian
CHESS participant, usually their broker, to request the conversion of their CDIs into TSX listed
Shares held in Canada.4

The process to convert CDIs into Shares is generally completed within two business days after receipt
by Computershare of a valid CDI cancellation request. You should not trade your Shares on the TSX
3
If the Shares are to be deposited into a Canadian brokerage account in CDS, the CDI holder’s Australian or Canadian broker
can assist them with providing the deposit information to be provided on the CDI cancellation form.
4
The CHESS participant will need to convert the CDIs onto the issuer sponsored sub-register before the CDI cancellation can
be processed, or if the CHESS participant is an xSettle user, they should complete an xSettle request and deliver the CDIs to
Computershare Clearing PID 20127.
5
until the conversion process has been completed, and the Shares are either deposited by your
Canadian stockbroker into your account or a DRS holding statement sent to your registered address.
(b) How to convert CDIs into TSX listed Shares – after the Delisting Date and before closure
of the Voluntary Sale Facility
If you remain a CDI holder as at the Delisting Date, you will be sent a personalised request form to
allow you to convert your CDIs, if you wish, into the underlying Shares, up until the closing date of the
Voluntary Sale Facility.
If you elect to convert your CDIs into the underlying Shares, you may then choose to hold those
Shares or sell them on the TSX at a later time (other than through the Voluntary Sale Facility) through
a stockbroker or financial advisor who can buy or sell shares on the TSX (subject to compliance with
TSX trading requirements). Any sale of Shares on the TSX not through the Voluntary Sale Facility will
be at your cost.
OPTION 2: Sell your CDIs on the ASX before the Suspension Date
You can sell your CDIs on the ASX at any time prior to the close of trading on the Suspension Date,
which is currently expected to be 29 August 2022. You should contact your stockbroker or financial
advisor to arrange the sale.
After the Suspension Date, you will not be able to sell your CDIs on the ASX.
If you elect to sell your CDIs on the ASX prior to the Suspension Date, you will be responsible for all
costs associated with the sale, including any broker commission.
OPTION 3: Participate in the Voluntary Sale Facility
If you remain a CDI holder as at the Delisting Date, you will be sent an election form (Sale Election
Form) shortly after the Delisting Date to enable you to elect to participate in the Voluntary Sale
Facility.
If you wish to participate in the Voluntary Sale Facility, you must complete and return the Sale Election
Form in accordance with the instructions on the form. Please note that if you elect to participate in the
Voluntary Sale Facility, unless you are a custodian or nominee holding CDIs on behalf of multiple
holders, you can only elect to sell all of the Shares underlying your CDIs (i.e. you cannot elect to sell
just a portion of your holding).
Under the Voluntary Sale Facility, OceanaGold will facilitate the transfer of the Shares underlying your
CDIs to OceanaGold’s appointed broker for the purpose of enabling the sale of the Shares underlying
your CDIs. Computershare will aggregate the elections into batches and the broker will, at its
discretion, effect the sale of the Shares in each batch on your behalf on the TSX.
Sale proceeds will be remitted to you in Australian dollars or New Zealand dollars based on the
average price of the Shares sold in the applicable batch and the relevant exchange rate at the time
of conversion (rounded down to the nearest cent). Individual CDI holders who would like to receive
their proceeds in other currencies are able to enrol in Global Wire (an international wire payment
service provided by Computershare) to receive their proceeds in their local currency. You will not
receive interest on any proceeds.
Samples/000001/000003
*I00000101*
6
To update your bank account details, or to provide a Global Wire instruction, please visit
www.computershare.com.au/easyupdate/OGC.
5
The Company will pay all brokerage and any related costs, levies or fees associated with the sale of
Shares on the TSX on behalf of participating CDI holders and remittance of sale proceeds (including
any foreign currency conversion fee) in connection with the Voluntary Sale Facility.
The Voluntary Sale Facility is expected to be open for participation from 7 September 2022 until 7
November 2022. Participation in the Voluntary Sale Facility is entirely voluntary and CDI holders are
not obliged to sell their securities through the facility.
OPTION 4: No action – Compulsory Sale Process (DEFAULT OPTION)
If you do nothing (i.e. do not proceed with Option 1, Option 2 or Option 3 above) by closure of the
Voluntary Sale Facility, which is expected to occur on 7 November 2022, the Shares underlying your
CDIs will be sold by default under the Compulsory Sale Process.
CHESS Depositary Nominees Pty Ltd has the power to sell the Shares underlying your CDIs pursuant
to the ASX Settlement Operating Rules. Under the Compulsory Sale Process, the Shares underlying
your CDIs will be aggregated with all other remaining CDI holdings and sold by OceanaGold’s
appointed broker on the TSX.
The sale mechanism and the process for calculating (and payment of) the proceeds of the sale of the
Shares underlying your CDIs under the Compulsory Sale Process will be the same as that for the
Voluntary Sale Facility outlined in Option 3 above in all material respects.
If you cannot be contacted, the sale proceeds from your Shares will be dealt with in accordance with
applicable unclaimed money laws.
The Company will pay all brokerage and any related costs, levies or fees associated with the sale of
Shares on the TSX in connection with the Compulsory Sale Process.
The Compulsory Sale Process is expected to be conducted from 8 November 2022 until 8 December
2022.
6. Trading Shares on the TSX
You can only trade Shares on the TSX if they are held through CDS. As such, to trade your Shares on
the TSX, you will need to independently establish an account with a broker in Canada (or an Australian
broker that has a relationship with a financial institution in Canada). If you hold your Shares through
DRS, you will not be able to trade your Shares on the TSX without first making independent
arrangements with a broker in Canada (or an Australian broker that has a relationship with a financial
institution in Canada) who can facilitate the electronic deposit of any Shares held in DRS into CDS in
order to facilitate trading on the TSX.
5 The Company strongly recommends you update your Australian or New Zealand bank account details recorded on the CDI
register, so that once the sale process has been completed, the payment can be made to you via an electronic funds transfer
rather than by cheque. Please note that if your registered address is in New Zealand, payment will be made via direct credit
only and payment will be withheld until bank account details have been provided.
7
7. Risks
There are risks associated with the sale of CDIs through the Voluntary Sale Facility and Compulsory
Sale Process. Your total proceeds will depend on the level of buyer demand, buyer pricing constraints,
trading volatility in OceanaGold’s Shares on the TSX, as well as the applicable exchange rate at the
time of conversion.
The impact of these factors for those that elect to participate in the Voluntary Sale Facility, or those that
did nothing and were subject to the Compulsory Sale Process, may be more or less adverse than if
they had elected another option.
Both OceanaGold’s Share price and the A$:C$ and NZ$:C$ exchange rates may fluctuate from time to
time and accordingly may impact, positively or negatively, the amount of sale proceeds you receive if
you wish to sell the Shares underlying your CDIs through the Voluntary Sale Facility or are subject to
the Compulsory Sale Process.
8. Tax implications
CDI holders will be responsible for any personal tax including personal income tax or capital gains tax
which results from the sale of the Shares underlying their CDIs through the Voluntary Sale Facility or
the Compulsory Sale Process.
The Company strongly encourages you to obtain your own tax advice based on your individual
circumstances before deciding which option to select. This letter does not purport to provide you with
any tax advice.
9. Further information
If you have any further queries about the Delisting, you can contact Computershare on 1300 850 505
(within Australia) or +61 3 9415 4000 (outside Australia) between 8.30am and 5.00pm (Australian
Eastern Standard Time / Australian Eastern Daylight Savings Time, as applicable).
You may also contact Investor Relations at OceanaGold in Canada via email on ir@oceanagold.com.

======================================================================================

DYOR

i hold OGC


----------



## divs4ever (29 July 2022)

OCEANAGOLD REPORTS SECOND QUARTER 2022 FINANCIAL RESULTS
On Track to Meet Full Year Consolidated Production Guidance
(All financial figures in US Dollars unless otherwise stated)
(BRISBANE) OceanaGold Corporation (TSX: OGC) (ASX: OGC) (“OceanaGold” or the “Company”) reported
its financial and operational results for the quarter ended June 30, 2022. Details of the consolidated financial
statements and the Management Discussion and Analysis (“MD&A”) are available on the Company’s website
at www.oceanagold.com.
Highlights
• Second quarter gold production of 112,296 ounces and first half gold production of 246,331 ounces, a
39% increase over the first half of 2021.
• Second quarter consolidated All-in Sustaining Costs (“AISC”) of $1,430 per ounce and first half
consolidated AISC of $1,243 per ounce.
• Second quarter revenue of $229 million, EBITDA of $75 million and net profit after tax of $19 million,
leading to record first half revenue of $515 million, EBITDA of $233 million and net profit after tax of $98
million.
• Fully diluted adjusted earnings per share of $0.05 for the second quarter and $0.16 for the first half.
• Free cash flow of $9 million for the second quarter and $72 million for the first half.
• Net debt reduced to $156 million as at June 30, 2022, at a leverage ratio of 0.38 times.
• Repaid $50 million of the Company’s revolving credit facility, reducing drawn debt to $200 million.
• Waihi North Project consent application, including Wharekirauponga Underground Mine, lodged in June.
• Though the Supplemental Environmental Impact Statement (“SEIS”) Final Record of Decision (“ROD”)
has yet to be issued, the Company is confident that it and the subsequent operating permits will be
issued imminently.
• Full year consolidated guidance has been updated as follows:
o Gold production guidance of 445,000 to 495,000 ounces of gold is reaffirmed.
o Copper production guidance is increased to 12,000 to 14,000 tonnes.
o Full year AISC guidance is increased 7.5% to $1,375 to $1,475 per ounce, reflecting cost inflation
impacts and lower expected copper by-product credits due to a lower expected copper price.
o Capital expenditures expected to be $30 million lower, to between $305 and $365 million.
2
Gerard Bond, President and CEO of OceanaGold, said “The Company delivered a solid second quarter
reflecting operational performance in line with expectations across our portfolio. Together with strong prices we
achieved record revenue in the first half of 2022 and strong free cashflow, allowing us to repay $50 million of
drawn bank debt and strengthen the balance sheet which will enable continued investment in high value
opportunities throughout our business.”
“In the second quarter Haile continued to deliver to plan. Mining transitioned to the Haile pit and the operation
continued to make good progress on productivity and efficiency initiatives. Though the SEIS is yet to be
published, which means the Record of Decision and receipt of subsequent operating permits is yet to occur, we
have been advised that it is in the final stages of editing and is very close to being published.”
“At Didipio, the team continue to do an exceptional job, with the second quarter being the first quarter where full
underground mining rates were sustained. This is a great achievement so soon after recommencing operations.”
“While challenges persisted at Waihi, we saw an improvement in mining rates and reconciliation as mining
commenced on areas better defined by the accelerated grade control drill program, and it is expected that
performance will continue to improve over the coming quarters.”
“The strong first half performances from Haile and Didipio have led us to re-affirm our full-year consolidated
production guidance of 445,000 to 495,000 ounces while increasing full-year copper production guidance.
Reflecting material inflation-driven increases in key input costs across our business, most notably diesel costs,
materials and consumables, combined with the decline in copper prices, we are increasing our full-year
consolidated AISC guidance by approximately 7.5%, with AISC now expected in the range of $1,375 to $1,475
per ounce. Partially offsetting this increase in AISC is an expectation that total capital expenditures in 2022 will
be $30 million lower, with sustaining capital and growth capital being between $20 million and $10 million lower
than original guidance.”
“In conjunction with today’s second quarter results, we announced that we have applied and received approval
to delist from the ASX. While this decision was not easy given the Company’s historical ties to the ASX, we
believe that consolidating the shares into one liquid market in which almost all of the shares are held will benefit
shareholders.”
“I was pleased to announce earlier this week the considerable strengthening of our Executive Leadership Team,
most of whom will be based in our Brisbane office. Having regard to the location of our shareholder base, our
operations and opportunities, I will be relocating to Vancouver, Canada in the coming months and in due course
this is where our corporate headquarters will be going forward,” said Mr. Bond.

======================================================================================

DYOR

i hold OGC


 after reading the last paragraph  , i will consider my options  ( given where the company actually has working mines  )

 ( Canada is not particularly close to either  NZ nor the Philippines )


----------



## Telamelo (29 July 2022)

OGC closed at $2.68 yesterday.. & since fell to an intra-day low of $2.20 this morning (fun & games going on due to ASX delisting in 4 week's time from now)


----------



## divs4ever (29 July 2022)

well they were complaining about turnover  , i hope that is the result they desired


----------

